# PSA about Zipper Plushie and HHA



## Phawnix (Apr 20, 2019)

Just a friendly reminder, for those who are still trying to collect eggs last minute to craft the Zipper Plush for the HHA event classes. The Plushie takes *24 hours* to finish crafting so make sure you start crafting it ASAP or it won't be done in time.


----------



## slatka (Apr 20, 2019)

good thing i gave up ages ago i just couldn't be bothered trying to get 600 eggs i would have tried if it was like 400 but 600 was just such a reach.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 21, 2019)

Also I am adding that if you don't finish crafting Zipper in time, you can replace it with the Giant Eevee Plush or the Giant Pumpkins from the Halloween Gardening event and still get all three medals. Unsure if there's any other ways around it but I know of those.


----------



## Phawnix (Apr 21, 2019)

slatka said:


> good thing i gave up ages ago i just couldn't be bothered trying to get 600 eggs i would have tried if it was like 400 but 600 was just such a reach.



I agree haha, at first I thought Nintendo just added it for people like me who play too much. 

Then I realized yeaaah even for me this is going to take me until the final day. I doubt many others even tried.


----------



## Ashariel (Apr 21, 2019)

I got it with 2 full says left if u are trying to get it keep in mind you don't get the credit for it tell it's finished crafting so make sure u start it with at least 25 hrs left or use lt to finish it or  u won't get the flowers.


----------



## Phawnix (Apr 21, 2019)

For people who can't craft it in time, don't worry too much. There is a bell event going on right now so you can always sell your extra eggs for bells to help with the event.


----------



## Ashariel (Apr 21, 2019)

But if you don't craft it and don't spend money it will be impossible to get both trees..


----------

